# 5dp 3dt NO SYMPTOMS....



## DINKIN82 (May 15, 2012)

Hi
Im now 5dp my 3dt and all my big tummy seems to have subsided, no more bloating, the occasional twinge but nothing to write home about.  A couple of people even said I looked like id lost weight.  Last time I cycled I was laid up for the whole 2ww feeling grogy and yucky but I got a BFN, should I be worried that I feel nothing


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Dinkin,

Your embryo may not have even implanted yet, I was googling yesterday and it said from day 2 to 5 and then HCG is only released once this has happened.

I had a BFP with my FET and had not one single symptom.  I am 4/5 days past a 2DT and feel perfectly normal.  My bloated tummy has gone done to.

Look at most women with natural pregnancies, most times they don't know they are pregnant until a missed AF.

I think because what we have been through, we desperately want signs it has worked.

Hang on in there.

Stacey
X


----------



## Giulia77 (Jul 13, 2009)

I had no sympthoms with my second successfull icsi and i have one healthy 8 months old baby!hugs


----------



## Giulia77 (Jul 13, 2009)

Not even one sympthom!!!


----------



## DINKIN82 (May 15, 2012)

thanks ladies.....theres so many posts on here about symptoms and everyone agreeing.  I have been going to the toilet more but thats because im drinking so much more water than normal, I have had stomach twinges but thats not abnormal for me.....I guess im being realistic, I dont wana think that every single tiny thing is a sign, its true people never normally notice signs when there 1 week preggers.

Love and luck to you all xxxx


----------

